# Your Metal slinger



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

I am just getting back into surf fishing and will be buying a rod and reel in the next few days to throw metal on the OBX. Looking for suggestions on rod length, reel size and what line you guys/gals in the now use.


Dean


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

8-9' light graphite rod rated 1-3 or so, 2500/3000 sized reel with 20 lb braid and a 20-30 lb fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I started using a 7'10" Shimano Teramar with a stradic 5000. It's only rates to 3/4 oz but will throw a 1.6oz eslure out of sight. I throw 3/4 oz eslures and kastmasters most of the time.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

10.5 All Star "Spanish Buster" custom spinning rod (built by me), ABU Orrca reel with 30 lb braid, 6' 50 lb test leader, 2 1/2 ounce Krocadyle spoon with treble removed and SS Siwash hook. I also put prism reflective tape on one side...

Sandcrab


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

I threw a 10' st. croix ben doerr with a stradic 5000 for a long time, great for putting ~2oz bunker spoons way out there. I've recently started using a 8' 6" st. croix ben doerr with a penn battle 3000, and I like the way it throws, good distance, easier to handle. It will also throw some of the smaller metals that spanish seem to like when they are working glass minnows. I'm a fan of the ben doerr rods if that wasn't obvious...I generally stick to mono, 8-10# with about 20# fluoro leader tied directly to the lure, no snaps or swivels.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I use a rainshadow ISA1266F rod I built with the microwave guide set it is 10'6" rated 3/4 to 1 1/2 oz with 10 pound braid plus 30 pound fluoro leader on a 3000 size reel. I pretty much only use spoons I make with the Do-it minnow spoon mold (Part Number 3485) Painted white with prizm tape on the sides I sometimes add a little pink and chartreuse over the white for less than clear water. I can get the 3/4 oz spoon over 120 yards. Most of the time you can't see it land.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Several people recommended that I consider steelhead/salmon rods when looking for a rod to sling metal several years ago. I ended up with an 8'6" Lamiglas rod made for steelhead fishing and have been happy with it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

10' Tommy Farmer CCP 1-4oz.....NUFF SAID...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Agree with Abumike on the 10' 1-4 CCP rod, my faverite Rod casting and spinning, put on a 5000 Stratic for speed and you can throw 2 oz metal outta sight ..... Lots of my friends use that Rod ..... River


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

I might need one of the CCPs for my fall trip...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing under 10' or you will be that guy


----------



## spotsndots (Sep 19, 2015)

9 ft allstar 1050 custom built with a slammer 460 will sling. a stingsilver out of sight. l used this rod for Spanish in summer then for big strippersstripers when they where coming down south to to the cape in winter. Great rod for multiple tasks.


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

I liked the CCP 10'1-4 a lot. I picked up a FSC 10.5 3/4 - 4 and I'll be using it this weekend and let you know how it compares.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm not sure what blank it is.. But I have a one arm bandit arm rod i liked it when it was full lenght, but it that has been shorten by a sliding glass window.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

AbuMike said:


> 10' Tommy Farmer CCP 1-4oz.....NUFF SAID...


Bought this rod today.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice rod I have 2 of them


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

9 foot Tsunami Airwave with Stradic 5000 FI, 300 yards of #15 Ultracast Invisibraid. 2 foot #20 flouro leader albrighted to 4 inch piece of light wire to a snap swivel. Makes changing colors easy. Wire protects from the Spaniards.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

bronzbck1 said:


> Nice rod I have 2 of them


What reel are you using with these rods. Thanks.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Stradic 5000 on one and an Akios 555 CTM on the other. My wife has two and she has Penn 460 slammers on hers


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

bronzbck1 said:


> Stradic 5000 on one and an Akios 555 CTM on the other. My wife has two and she has Penn 460 slammers on hers


I have 2 of the Penn 460 slammers. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Xs a lot for Tommy Farmer's 10' 2-4.
One of mine has a 4000 Stradic with 14# Fireline Crystal on it, and the other has a 5500 Abu with 11# Sakuma.
Those rods just flat out throw.
TjB


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

10' ccp paired with abu 5500 spool on a 6500 frame ...10 or 12 lb suffix, 3 oz. wt. is one of my go-tos'.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

HStew said:


> 10' ccp paired with abu 5500 spool on a 6500 frame ...10 or 12 lb suffix, 3 oz. wt. is one of my go-tos'.


How do you get a 5500 spool to fit in a 6500 frame?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

furball...got the lime green pro rocket 6500cs from evan who did the conversion


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Are you guys throwing into head winds all the time or is there some other advantage to throwing such heavy lures for spanish? I just don't think I would enjoy casting a 2-3 oz spoon all day.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

10.5' Tica UEHA - I believe it's rated 1-3oz with a Penn battle 4000 full of 10# mono. I'll be replacing the mono with 15# braid at some point. throws a 2 oz stingsilver a long way.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

2oz on the right setup is no problem for long periods of time..


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I guess but my salmon rod that can throw 1.5oz would still feel like an ultralite compared to a surf rod and like I said I usually get away with a 3/4 oz spoon. I have literally cast it all day long for 5 days straight when salmon fishing.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> yeah I guess but my salmon rod that can throw 1.5oz would still feel like an ultralite compared to a surf rod and like I said I usually get away with a 3/4 oz spoon. I have literally cast it all day long for 5 days straight when salmon fishing.


Wrong answer. He isn't salmon fishing


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

narfpoit said:


> Are you guys throwing into head winds all the time or is there some other advantage to throwing such heavy lures for spanish? I just don't think I would enjoy casting a 2-3 oz spoon all day.


Distance. 50 foot cast with a 1/2 oz spoon isn't gonna do you much good.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

Thanks for the kudos. The CPS 10' 1-4 is one of my best sellers for good reason. 

I appreciate the patronage and plan to continue to produce high quality surf gear for a long time.

Tommy


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Tommy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the kudos. The CPS 10' 1-4 is one of my best sellers for good reason.
> 
> ...


Love this rod!!!!!


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Tommy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the kudos. The CPS 10' 1-4 is one of my best sellers for good reason.
> 
> ...


I cast mine for the first time today to check it out. I can already see I am going to need another.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

bronzbck1 said:


> Wrong answer. He isn't salmon fishing





SmoothLures said:


> Distance. 50 foot cast with a 1/2 oz spoon isn't gonna do you much good.


Just because it is labeled as a salmon rod doesn't mean it scares the spanish away. Also like I said earlier I have cast over 120 yards measured with a 3/4 oz spoon. I get that a 3 oz spoon might go farther in a 15mph head wind but I don't see spanish in close to shore in those conditions anyway.
Here is a pic of some spanish we caught this summer. Fished for about an hour and ended up releasing over a dozen on top of this. All of them were caught on 3/4 oz spoons that matched the tiny baits the spanish were feeding on. I am not saying the CCP can't cast far or catch fish (Tommy designed it so I know it does both great) I am just saying that there is a lighter option that can perform equally as well in most conditions for catching spanish on spoons. So if you are ever on the beach and you see a guy with a long skinny rod with neon yellow wraps casting farther than you feel free to stop by and try a cast for yourself. Everyone I have ever let cast it just says "wow" and starts giggling like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I also usually cast 3/4oz or 1 oz lures (Hopkins Smoothie, Stingsilver or those "glass minnow" lures they sell in lots of OBX tackle shops) when fishing for Spanish. Are you guys who use the Tommy Farmer rod consistently throwing 2 oz and up on a normal day when fishing for Spanish from the beach?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

JRVa ...... I do believe after working at a tackle shop in Hatteras for 2 years that 2 oz glassminnows are pretty much a standard, we probably sold 5 two oz to every one we sold in smaller sizes. Now we all know the anything that's shiny and moving fast with a hook will catch a Spanish, even a straw rig and I along with lots of others have caught Spanish on smaller rods, especially while fishing piers. But if I'm out on Cape Point just like I have been plenty of times when crystal clear water, high tide and 5:00 PM all lines up in mid August and Spanish are bustiñ glass minnows as far as you can see in all directions and the beach is packed with fisherman, with lots throwing shorter rods ...... me along with a lot of other fisherman prefer the longer 10 or 11 ft rods with a little backbone, I along with many others ALWAYS carried our Spanish Rod in our rack, mine was the CCP 10 ft with a Stratic 5000 for retrieve ratio, 12 lb Sakuma Line with a 20 lb Fluorocarbon shock leader tied directly to a 2 oz glassminnow, it always worked very well for me but maybe 2 oz is a Hatteras thing ..... River


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

River said:


> JRVa ...... I do believe after working at a tackle shop in Hatteras for 2 years that 2 oz glassminnows are pretty much a standard, we probably sold 5 two oz to every one we sold in smaller sizes. Now we all know the anything that's shiny and moving fast with a hook will catch a Spanish, even a straw rig and I along with lots of others have caught Spanish on smaller rods, especially while fishing piers. But if I'm out on Cape Point just like I have been plenty of times when crystal clear water, high tide and 5:00 PM all lines up in mid August and Spanish are bustiñ glass minnows as far as you can see in all directions and the beach is packed with fisherman, with lots throwing shorter rods ...... me along with a lot of other fisherman prefer the longer 10 or 11 ft rods with a little backbone, I along with many others ALWAYS carried our Spanish Rod in our rack, mine was the CCP 10 ft with a Stratic 5000 for retrieve ratio, 12 lb Sakuma Line with a 20 lb Fluorocarbon shock leader tied directly to a 2 oz glassminnow, it always worked very well for me but maybe 2 oz is a Hatteras thing ..... River


Thanks River, I'm always glad to learn something new. Will have to add a longer rod and some heavier spoons/lures to my arsenal. 

Another quick question: in the fall when the Spanish aren't around anymore, do you still use the same rod, larger spoon and long-cast approach if fishing spoons (for example, a Hopkins) for puppy drum, flounder, bluefish or such?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The CPS 10' 1-4 does great double duty work as a light bottom fish (sea mullet, spot, croaker, pompano) rod.

Tommy


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

JRVa ....I always kept the same rig and setup on my truck all year, when the Spanish are gone ...... Use it for Blues, you never know when a school of big Blues will show up in late spring and you won't have time to set up are they'll be gone ..... Then the falls the same way ...... The "One More Cast" team finish pretty high up in the Hatteras Anglers Club team tournament last November throwing metal for Blues..... So you never know when you'll need it .... that's one Rod that stayed rigged and in my rack everyday ....... And Tommy's very correct, I have two CCP 10' Rod that I built casting, they both have Akios 551 LSI's on em and they are my faverite Mullet, pompano, puppy and Black Drum Rigs ....... River


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Since the girls are gone?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep ..... You're right Oldmulletbreath, I caught a lot of fish with those two WRI 1023's, they were the greatest 10' 2 -3 oz rods made and then WRI quit building rods. I built and tested a lot of 10' rods while living in that old trailer in Frisco .... Lamiglass, Century's, etc..... and none compared to the 1023 like CCP's 10' Rod and it's a two piece ...... WRI made some great rods ..... But there was one bad batch of 1023's, a couple inches of the tip broke off after a small amount of use, that the reason for the ones you see for sale that are not 10' ..... But believe me, those two girls have been pressure checked and they came from a good batch .... Luv those two rods but I had to go to two piece .... River


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Tommy said:


> The CPS 10' 1-4 does great double duty work as a light bottom fish (sea mullet, spot, croaker, pompano) rod.
> 
> Tommy


Here is where you have the Salmon rod beat. I can't do more than an ounce plus bait so that would limit its versatility as a bait rod so I have to carry other rods for bait fishing.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

10' Ben Doerr cut to 9'6" and a Sustain 4000 with 10# mono and a 20# shock


----------

